# Simple meals for a simple cook



## 000 (Nov 29, 2010)

Basicaly i am a very very lousy cook and getting bored of chicken or tuna and rice/pasta or sandwiches

Can anyone suggest some simple or non cooking recepies, preferably that can be taken to work

Any suggestioms would be realy appreciated

thanks

I also wanted to ask how do you store chicken after cooking it? I find that the nxt day it is abit rubberyi

Do you put it straight in a tubaware box, wrap in foil, leave to cool on the side, straight in the fridge, add evoo etc?


----------



## Slater8486 (Jul 14, 2010)

Porridge & Protein powder double helping!


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

omlettes mate - impossible to fcuk up and im the worst cook in the world

just get a non-stick pan


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Cous cous is great stuff. Just get a packet & pour boiling water on it. There's loads of different types.


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

Boiled eggs, tin of sardines, Protein shake with oats, these are simple to do, boring but simple


----------



## visionp (Aug 24, 2010)

Fajitas, chilli, spag bol, chicken curry (tomato based). Steak and JP, Spanish tortilla, weetabix, make your own chicken schnitzel with homemade wholemeal breadcrumbs and bake it. All takes about 25 mins from pan to plate


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Easter eggs!


----------



## mrbez (Feb 8, 2008)

One I have been enjoying the last week or so.

1 k cal spray, put a couple of sprays into a pan, and heat up. Add very finely diced chicken breast, and fry for 3-4 mins. Throw in some chopped red onion.

Serve in a tupperware with some brocolli, or on it's own if I am eating oats for carbs.

Easy to microwave for 2 mins, tea spoon of nandos peri peri and a tea spoon of lighter than light mayo. Flies down.


----------



## visionp (Aug 24, 2010)

C.Hill said:


> Easter eggs!


only for carb loading


----------



## visionp (Aug 24, 2010)

Make your own meat balls and spicy tomato source and serve with brown pasta.


----------



## Bruze (Nov 5, 2011)

ViMsLgMuw7A=


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

beef stew. piece of ****. all you got to do is....

get some diced beef

chop up a couple of carrots and a couple of onions

half some new potoatoes

shot it all into a big oven proof dish raw

add some stock and some flour or gravy powder

bit of salt n pepper

shot in oven for 3hours

shot some peas in and put back in oven for 5mins

divide into portions, freeze then reheat in microwave.

no real cooking required, just a load of chopping and you can change the meat:veg ratio to suit your macros


----------



## Bruze (Nov 5, 2011)

> A sample breakfast while on a clean bulking diet might consist of several scrambled eggs, a bowl of oatmeal with blueberries and cinnamon and several fish oil capsules. A sample lunch might consist of a large garden salad with several grilled chicken breasts, and a few tablespoons of natural peanut butter. A sample dinner might be a lean cut of flank steak served with a sweet potato and a spinach and tomato salad with olive oil or balsamic dressing. As a snack throughout the day, consider blending up protein powder in milk with berries and a tablespoon or two of natural peanut butter for a healthy high-calorie shake to help you reach your goals.


----------



## BigAggs (Apr 9, 2011)

Usually the boring stuff is what we actually really need for maximum growth!!


----------



## ws0158 (Jun 23, 2010)

pack of oat cakes, pint of skimmed milk, handful of dry roasted nuts! a good litlle snack right there if you miss a meal!!


----------



## ws0158 (Jun 23, 2010)

my favourite meal at the min is 2 chicken breast's cooked in the oven with tomato & chilli sauce, with a shed load of sweet potatoe mash!! could eat this every meal lol

very easy to cook, takes 25-30 mins


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

As above really, two chicken breasts chucked on the george foreman with a dash of Nandos marinade, then serve with basmati and brocolli, easiest thing in the world to make, yet tastes lovely.

I usually chuck on a dash of sweet chilli dipping sauce to make it a bit more exciting (obviously full of sugar, so I don't go mad)


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

couple wheet wraps spread with small amount of light mayo. fry couple chicken breasts with heaps of baby spinage and few slices of tomato. pack the wraps and grate small amount of cheese on to melt.


----------

